
Harvey is a 1,000-year flood event - hoodoof
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2017/08/31/harvey-is-a-1000-year-flood-event-unprecedented-in-scale/
======
contravariant
Note: 1000-year when you fix the location, not over the whole U.S.

From what I could find a typhoon is expected to hit this particular area every
10 years or so, so that would place this typhoon somewhere in the top 1% most
severe. Over the whole U.S. typhoons happen slightly more than once a year, so
an event as extraordinary as Harvey is likely to happen 1 or 2 times each
century.

~~~
eighthnate
> Note: 1000-year when you fix the location, not over the whole U.S.

The clickbaiting by the media is getting to be embarrassing. Also it's not
even a 1000-year flood event even if the location is fixed. It could be given
the lack of record history/weather data/etc in that area. But no one knows.

> Over the whole U.S. typhoons happen slightly more than once a year, so an
> event as extraordinary as Harvey is likely to happen 1 or 2 times each
> century.

Exactly and we get a big one hitting a major population area at least once
every decade. We have so many cities along the gulf of mexico which is in the
trajectory of hurricanes.

